# [Verkaufe] Super High end Gaming PC



## shooot3r (11. Januar 2011)

*Super Gaming PC*



Hallo, verkaufe 
hier meinen Kompletten High End Gaming PC. Der PC funktioniert 
einwandfrei ohne Abstürze usw. Folgende Komponenten sind im PC verbaut:*

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair Formula IV (2 Monate alt, Original Rechnung von Alternate vorhanden)



Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 480 ( 2 Monate alt, Original Rechnung von Alternate vorhanden)



Festplatten: OCz Agility 60 GB SSD,1 TB Western Digital Caviar Black SATA III ( Alle Rechnungen von Amazon vorhanden)



Netzteil OCZ ModXtream 700W



CD Laufwerk: LG DVD Brenner



CPU Kühler: Zalman 9700Cnps NT



CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T(Rechnung von Alternate vorhanden)



Gehäuse: Raidmaxx, bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr ( Bild)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ram : 4 GB OCZ DDR 3 1600 MHZ AMD Black Edition

*

Rechner wurde 
nicht übertaktet. Bilder sind unten vorhanden, sollten sie noch fragen 
haben, melden sie sich einfach bei mir. Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei
1250 Euro (VB). Lieferung ist dann natürlich Kostenlos. Zahlung läuft 
ausschließlich über Paypal


----------



## shooot3r (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo nochmal, der rechner wird nun auch einzeln verkauft, wer will kann gerne ein angebot für die kompnenten machen.

mfg


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Januar 2011)

Nur mal aus Interesse, warum verkaufst du den PC denn? Er ist ja ziemlich neu.
Und was war dein Einkaufspreis?
 Ich hab deinen PC grade so gut wie möglich bei Alternate nachgebaut, und komm auf etwa 1100€, und das obwohl Alternate nicht unbedingt der günstigste Anbieter für alle Teile wäre.
Ach und, Bilder seh ich auch keine


----------



## shooot3r (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo, es steht nur noch die grafikkarte zum verkauf. habe mir da so 300 euro gedacht. Ist aber VB. Die Karte ist 2 Monate alt, und die Original Rechnung und OVP ist auch mit dabei.

MFG


----------

